# Fuerteventura Angel-, bzw. Erlaubnisschein?



## BarschAngler1991 (12. November 2006)

Tachchen,
Ich fahr nächstes Jahr mal nach Fuerteventura und hab mir ein paar Gedanken übers Angeln gemacht. Ich war voreinigen Jahren mal da, vor 6 glaub ich. Da hab ich mir eine Plastikrute mit Zubehör gekauft und mit Brot gefischt. Natürlich denkt man sich als 9 jähriger nicht dabei ein wenig zu angeln, aber jetzt tut sich die Frage auf:
Braucht man einen Erlaubnisschein um ein bisschen auf nem Surfsteg(vielleicht kennt ihn jemand, in Corralejo) zu fischen?
Wolte nämlich nicht im Urlaub Strafe zahl oder ähnliches.
ich hoffe mir kann jemand meine Frage beantworten
LG Chris


----------



## wobbler (12. November 2006)

*AW: Fuerteventura Angel-, bzw. Erlaubnisschein?*



BarschAngler1991 schrieb:


> Tachchen,
> Ich fahr nächstes Jahr mal nach Fuerteventura und hab mir ein paar Gedanken übers Angeln gemacht. Ich war voreinigen Jahren mal da, vor 6 glaub ich. Da hab ich mir eine Plastikrute mit Zubehör gekauft und mit Brot gefischt. Natürlich denkt man sich als 9 jähriger nicht dabei ein wenig zu angeln, aber jetzt tut sich die Frage auf:
> Braucht man einen Erlaubnisschein um ein bisschen auf nem Surfsteg(vielleicht kennt ihn jemand, in Corralejo) zu fischen?
> Wolte nämlich nicht im Urlaub Strafe zahl oder ähnliches.
> ...



schau mal hier : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=9078


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Fuerteventura Angel-, bzw. Erlaubnisschein?*

Hi Wobbler,
interressanter Link, jedoch beanntwortet der nicht meine Frage:


> Braucht man einen Erlaubnisschein um ein bisschen auf nem Surfsteg(vielleicht kennt ihn jemand, in Corralejo) zu fischen?


Aber trotzdem danke #6


----------



## Jupp_schmitz (12. November 2006)

*AW: Fuerteventura Angel-, bzw. Erlaubnisschein?*

Hallo Barschangler,
zum Meeresangeln brauchst Du in Spanien keinen Schein!
Wen Du dort bist versuch es mal mit Streifen von Tintenfischringen am 80cm Vorfach vorm langsam sinkenden ca.30gr. Spiro. dann langsam einholen.....
Grüsse aus Köln und


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Fuerteventura Angel-, bzw. Erlaubnisschein?*

Hi,
dank dir für die Info.
Ich hab letztes mal mit Brot angefüttert (unbewusst-> erstes mal angeln) und dann einfach den haken reingehalten. Hat sehr gut geklappt. Ich denk mal ich probier mal mit Garnelen, Fischfetzen und Brot. Tintenfische hab ich da erst wenige gesehen und die waren Blitzschnell weg wenn man sie fangen wollte. Ich wollte eventuell mit 0.40er mono auf Raubfisch. Ist ein Stahlvorfach von nöten? Was fängt man da so und in welcher größe?|wavey:


----------



## wobbler (12. November 2006)

*AW: Fuerteventura Angel-, bzw. Erlaubnisschein?*



BarschAngler1991 schrieb:


> Hi Wobbler,
> interressanter Link, jedoch beanntwortet der nicht meine Frage:
> Aber trotzdem danke #6



na klar doch ist ein schein nötig. - den schein bekommst du beim ajuntamiento agricultura y pesca in gran tarajal oder sogar in coralejo... er gilt 5 jahre und gilt an der ganzen küstze spaniens... die genaue adresse kann ich dir geben... der schein kostet ca. 12 euro und muss auf einer bank eingezahlt werden.dann mit bankbeleg zurück und...sofort bekommst du deine karte.

es gibt auch scheine fürs boot und einen weiteren für reusen 8und netze... aber die brauchst du ja nicht.

von coralejo ri- süden ...ca. 10  km  haben sie tolle fische gefangen,,, mit broteig + eier + sardinenmus und schwimmer nah an den felsen-


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Fuerteventura Angel-, bzw. Erlaubnisschein?*

Hi wobbler,
wo in der nähe kann man ihn denn erhalten? Corralejo ist ja nich ganz so groß. Wenn du die Adresse( falls es da so etwas gibt) wüsstest  und sie mir sagen könntest könnte ich bei Google Earth nachgucken.  Ansonsten vielen Dank
LG Chris

ps: ich hab damals kleine ca. 10cm große Fische gefangen. Die waren Silber mit gelben Flossen, falls die jemand kennt. Gehen auf jeden Fall extrem auf Toast-Brot ab!!
#h


----------



## wobbler (12. November 2006)

*AW: Fuerteventura Angel-, bzw. Erlaubnisschein?*



BarschAngler1991 schrieb:


> Hi wobbler,
> wo in der nähe kann man ihn denn erhalten? Corralejo ist ja nich ganz so groß. Wenn du die Adresse( falls es da so etwas gibt) wüsstest  und sie mir sagen könntest könnte ich bei Google Earth nachgucken.  Ansonsten vielen Dank
> LG Chris
> 
> ...



ja, die genaue adresse gebe ich dir noch.... ist auch leicht zu finden. - genau hinter der polizei . 
ja, das sind friedfische und zwar  gelbstriemer.....


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Fuerteventura Angel-, bzw. Erlaubnisschein?*

Kennst du den Surfsteg? darauf tummeln sich immer die Schwärme. Mal probiert wie es mit denen als KöFi geht?
Gibt es dort giftige Fische wo man gewaltig aufpassen muss?
LG


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Fuerteventura Angel-, bzw. Erlaubnisschein?*

nabend
Hat jemand überhaupt dort was auf Fischfetzen gefangen?
LG CHris


----------

